# color photos of diseases



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i saw this on another site and thought it could help folks here as well....


http://www.jbl.de/onlinehospitaluk/perpicture/index.php?Step=2&GalleryId=2


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Good site. Good pictures of nasty-looking fish. I've never seen ich so bad, yuck.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2009)

Good idea loha!
Sucks for the owner of that L-46 (zebra pleco). Very rare and expensive fish. I hope he came around.


----------



## Redwings (Dec 22, 2009)

lemons said:


> Good idea loha!
> Sucks for the owner of that L-46 (zebra pleco). Very rare and expensive fish. I hope he came around.


In a 2006 issue of fish magazine they showed a l-46 with it's eye like half an inch off it's head and it's head all red =[.

I hate looking at this stuff because it makes me feel bad for the fish, but if you don't know what it looks like (kinda hard not to notice your fish is ill sometimes =p) then you won't know how to treat it, thanks for the site =p.


----------

